# Polished Bliss®: E46 M3 & Nanolex...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

This was the latest car in for the Nanolex treatment as part of a Protection Detail:










By the owners own admission, the car had been neglected during the winter months and was looking a bit sorry for itself as a result:










Wheels in need of a refurb:








































































































































As always, I began rinsing the wheels and arches to remove the loose dirt/salt/grit etc:










The wheels are getting refurbished shortly and the owner wasn't too concerned with them so I gave them a quick going over with Meguiars Wheel Brightener:










Using a Raceglaze Detailing Brush for the face:










Wheel Woolies for the spokes and inner rim:



















Then rinsed off:



















Meguiars Super Degreaser was then used to clean the tyres and arches:



















Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner was then used through the foam lance at a temperature of approx 60 degrees to foam the car:










Rinsing thoroughly at high pressure a few minutes later:










All Purpose Cleaner used again to clean all the exterior trim, door shuts, fuel cap etc:


















































































Onto the engine bay now and Super Degreaser was used again for this:










This was agitated for the worst areas and then pressure washed at medium pressure (60 degrees):














































With just the paintwork and glass left to clean it was now time to wash the car using the 2 bucket method, Meguiars Shampoo Plus and a Swissvax Waschpudel:










This was then followed by Autosmart Tardis to remove any tar spots:










Iron-X followed to remove some light iron contamination:




























After a good thorough rinse the car was put inside and clayed with Meguiars Mild Clay (no pics as next to no contamination came off) then dried with a mixture of a PB Luxury Drying Towel, Waffle Weave and then the Black Baron for all the panel gaps etc.

In order to prep the car for the application of the Nanolex I thoroughly wiped down the paint and glass with IPA:










Nanolex Professional was then applied to the paintwork. When people say they find it hard to buff off sometimes then I find they've been applying it too thick - this is how thin you should be applying it (you can just see the residue if you look at the light strip reflection):










The sealant was applied to a panel at a time (although I've found it can be left much longer if you want) and buffed off:










Door shuts were treated too:










While I was doing this, Alan was working away on the interior:



















The leather was looking a bit shiny due to the ingrained dirt:










Swissvax Leather Cleaner was sprayed on and agitated with a Swissvax Leather Brush:










Dried off:










The leather now looking more natural with a satin finish:










Mats cleaned:



















Then protected with Nanolex Textile Sealant:










Back on the outside, I'd finished applying the paint sealant and had turned my attention to the rear 1/4 glass & rubbers:










Before:










After:










IPA was used with a work towel to remove the green residue from overhead trees etc:




























Swissvax Seal Feed was then applied to all exterior and interior rubbers:










Before:










After:










Nanolex Premium Glass Sealant was applied to all glass and then removed:










The tailpipes were quite badly pitted but came up pretty well.

Before:










After using Blackfire Heavy Cut Compound and Raceglaze Alutech:










All the exterior chrome was cleaned up and protected with Werkstat Prime Strong:

Before:










After:














































Before:










After:










Last job was to wipe down the engine bay after it had been dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant:










And here are the finished results...
















































































































































































































Thanks for reading :thumb:

Clark


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice write up as always Clark


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic work Clark :thumb:, It made a "Big" diference in the final results, Did you clay the car or used only tardis?

I like a lot off NANOLEX products.

Best regards, 

Jorge


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

:thumb:
I bet the owner was pleased when they picked up ..


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice, great turnaround


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work again :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice save! I love getting dirty ones like this !


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job :thumb:

Is the seal feed ok for exterior use ? I've not used it before but like the idea of one to use effectively for the inside rubbers and outside seals around windows.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job and remarkable attention to the details! :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Jorge said:


> Fantastic work Clark :thumb:, It made a "Big" diference in the final results, Did you clay the car or used only tardis?
> 
> I like a lot off NANOLEX products.
> 
> ...


It says he used both:


> After a good thorough rinse the car was put inside and clayed with Meguiars Mild Clay (no pics as next to no contamination came off) then dried with a mixture of a PB Luxury Drying Towel, Waffle Weave and then the Black Baron for all the panel gaps etc.


Forgot to add, another nice job Polished Bliss.:thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

brilliant write up and work


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic guys, just love reading your write ups.

The car looks fantastic for just a protection detail. I was surprised you guys didn't do some sort of work after claying. I suppose you need a perfect base for Nonolex.

Thanks for posting up.


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice work as always guys :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Great job :thumb:
> 
> Is the seal feed ok for exterior use ? I've not used it before but like the idea of one to use effectively for the inside rubbers and outside seals around windows.


Yep it's perfectly fine for exterior rubbers and has decent durability - just make sure you give it a final wipe with a MF towel after 10/15 mins


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

very nice work, e46 is the best shape by far


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

dazzyb said:


> very nice work, e46 is the best shape by far


Would have to agree - the E46 M3 is one of my favourite cars to detail as they always look fantastic when done


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The shape is fantastic I also love the latest shape M3, ice blue one local with a Crabon roof looks a nice colour/shape.

So clean base for the Nonolex Clark, no glazes or pre-cleansing.

Looking forward to working with the Prime strong aswell, thanks for the answers in the other thread.


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

great job


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

gally said:


> The shape is fantastic I also love the latest shape M3, ice blue one local with a Crabon roof looks a nice colour/shape.
> 
> So clean base for the Nonolex Clark, no glazes or pre-cleansing.
> 
> Looking forward to working with the Prime strong aswell, thanks for the answers in the other thread.


We could obviously have given it a light polish before hand and then an IPA wipe down but it was only a 1 day job so they weren't paying for any enhancement/correction work. The IPA wipe down before the Nanolex application rules out a glaze etc as it will just remove it anways so it would be a wasted step


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thought as much, I think most Nano sealents really need as you say a clean base. 

Seems fair for getting it to properly bond ect.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Even after all the chemical cleaning and claying it still amazes me what the applicator pad will pull out the paint while applying these type of sealants!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Fantastic job.


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Very interesting point clark. I was thinking the same thing yesterday while applying sealent to the car. After washing, claying, tardis, IPA you are still pulling crap out of the paint when applying sealants with an applicator.

At first I thought it must be dust settling but the car was only sitting for a short while after cleaning and before applying sealants.

anyhoo,

Lovely job on a a lovely motor.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I've seen your MF pads after applying prime after a clay/tardis/iron x session!

Crazy!


----------



## FlawlessShine (Mar 30, 2010)

Excellent job!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Top finish & write up as always Clark:thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work!:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Quality write and work as usual mate.:thumb:


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Great work, its looks lovely in the last shots


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Great work Clark :thumb: 

How did you find the Swissvax Waschpudel???


----------



## Tomas s (Nov 2, 2008)

ohh. when i se this. i start looking forward to taking a wash of mine tomorrow.


----------



## AndyHay1985 (Dec 15, 2010)

lovely work.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

top work as always fella :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Top job guys.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks stunning mate!!!
great work and attention to detail


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

fantastic.:thumb:


----------



## nixon (Dec 28, 2010)

I nearly shed a tear when I saw the ///M in that state! Good job, attention to detail is commercial-OCD, nice !


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice to see the car come back to life - the step change is more rewarding than the quick spruce ups too!

The 'after' shots look very good - agree re the shape - one of my favourite cars


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice work  

...always enjoy reading these details and great source of inspiration :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

nixon said:


> I nearly shed a tear when I saw the ///M in that state...


+1 :doublesho


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

GSVHammer said:


> It says he used both:
> 
> Forgot to add, another nice job Polished Bliss.:thumb:


Miss that :wave:

But thank you


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Looks fantastic for a Protection job guys, well done :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work super detail


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Fantastic work Clark!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

For a protection only that looks incredible folks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

:thumb: cracking guys

Anthony Gannon
www.detailstudio.co.uk
[email protected]


----------



## Mercury Detailing (Jan 26, 2011)

My favourite car and still on the list. 

Great job

Matt


----------



## vibra (Apr 15, 2007)

nice work ,,,

can anyone tell me what is color of this car (color code)?


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice work!

This was being done one day that I decided to drop by and lighten my wallet. Thanks for taking my picture driving by in the black XC70!:driver:


----------



## mrholt (May 2, 2010)

Great work. Love that colour too.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

work of art - well done


----------

